# Which Benelli Shotgun



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Please provide input on which Benelli shotgun you recommend for duck/pheasant hunting. Super Black Eagle 12 gauge or the Field II 12 gauge? Thanks for your opinions and Happy New Year.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

SBE II
Spendy but good all around gun.

Bob


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Definetly the super black eagle 2.. Great all around gun, has the 3 1/2 capablities for extra long shots, recoil reduction system, confort grip, reliablity in the wrose condition that you might face, easy to tear down and clean, and benelli has a great customer service program. It is expensive, but you will love it once you get one. Just my 2 cents. 
Bandhunter


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

SBE!!!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Gabe,

If you can afford it, go with the SBE.

I personally shoot the Benelli, M1, 3 inch, 12 guage, 26 in. barrel. The M1 is normally a couple of hundred dollars less than the SBE. I hunt alot of waterfowl (95% geese) in Sask. and ND, and alot of pheasants. I shoot at least a case of 3 inch sheels every year. Most of the goose hunting is done over decoys, but I have done some pass shooting with it too. The short barrel makes it very light and quick for pheasant hunting. Both of my brothers shoot the same gun. We see no need to shoot the 3 1/2 inch shells (more expensive) in the style of goose hunting that we do.

Lots of other guys like the SBE and have great reasons for using it in their style of hunting, but IF my M1 wears out, I'll probably buy another one just like it.

Get the one that you can afford and fits YOUR style of hunting.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

well i don't have input on the upper range guns, since i am a poor college student :-? . but i do like my benelli nova


----------

